# a pleco shot



## Peacock




----------



## Judazzz

Holy crap dude, that's quite a fortune you collected















If I were to buy that at an LFS here, I'd pay at least 400 euro's...

What species are the darker ones?


----------



## aaron07_20

Common Plecos are a dollar each at walmart, why pay more for stripes?


----------



## con man

not these ones zebras at 1 in here cost 30-40 bux here and the ones with orange outer fins cost 60 dollars each at 2-3in


----------



## Peacock

aaron07_20 said:


> Plecos are a dollar each at walmart!


 you obviously have no idea.........

zebras go for 80 each here.. the leopardus go for 30 and the goldnuget go for 30..


----------



## CaminoMan78

You can't even buy a zebra at any of my LFS. I still haven't seen one in person, but I would really liketo own one.


----------



## losts0ul916

Nice collection there Peacock.









Besides, the only Algae Eaters that go for $1 @ Wal-Marts are Chinese Algae-Eaters.


----------



## air*force*one

aaron07_20 said:


> Plecos are a dollar each at walmart!


your dumb that one with stripes is a zebra pleco and there so expensive and there is a goldy pleco in there and there 145 on aqua scape

any ways nice fish man i wish i had one of the zebra plecos


----------



## aaron07_20

I dont pay attention to plecos!! I dont keep algae eaters..I used to have some but they looked kind of ugly cuz it always attached to the front side of the tank..


----------



## lemmywinks

very nice plecos


----------



## lemmywinks

aaron07_20 said:


> I dont pay attention to plecos! I think they're ugly, and they have never cleaned good in my aquarium! The common pleco at my lfs is one dollar..go back to bed!


 those are far from common plecos


----------



## Nix

> I dont pay attention to plecos! I think they're ugly, and they have never cleaned good in my aquarium! The common pleco at my lfs is one dollar..go back to bed!


You can't count on a pleco to do everything

P.S. Nice Plecs


----------



## Lonald

I love those zebra pl*cos


----------



## Peacock

aaron07_20 said:


> I dont pay attention to plecos! I think they're ugly, and they have never cleaned good in my aquarium! The common pleco at my lfs is one dollar..go back to bed!


 wtf....... you obviously know nothing.

thanks for the compliments peeps.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

aaron07_20 said:


> I dont pay attention to plecos! I think they're ugly, and they have never cleaned good in my aquarium! The common pleco at my lfs is one dollar..go back to bed!


 Lame!

Nice collection Peacock.


----------



## Death in #'s

dame thats a sweet collection of plecos
have any in tank shots


----------



## ''*Samson*113*''

hey Arron 07, why are you sending your critisism to people you don't know, about a fish you know nothing about, if you don't have nothing nice to say why say anything at all, ya know what I mean?.. some people Love Pleco's I know I have a couple of them,... Some albino's too...
and they were not cheap!


----------



## NIKE

' said:


> hey Arron 07, why are you sending your critisism to people you don't know, about a fish you know nothing about, if you don't have nothing nice to say why say anything at all, ya know what I mean?.. some people Love Pleco's I know I have a couple of them,... Some albino's too...
> and they were not cheap!


very well said








thats one bucket i would love to have







great shot peacock







love them Zebras


----------



## crazyklown89

Sweet shot...I noticed on the big mofo all the way to the left he seems to have some spikes on the side of his tail....what kind of pleco is that?? I thought only Adonis have spikes.


----------



## StuartDanger

nice man. nice bucket


----------



## lemmywinks

crazyklown89 said:


> Sweet shot...I noticed on the big mofo all the way to the left he seems to have some spikes on the side of his tail....what kind of pleco is that?? I thought only Adonis have spikes.


 I'm pretty sure that is a red scarlett pleco. very nice, but very expensive


----------



## illnino

aaron07_20 said:


> Common Plecos are a dollar each at walmart, why pay more for stripes?


 you can buy a baby rbp for $5, but you can buy others for thousands, why pay more, they are rarer and more wanted by collecters.


----------



## DiXoN

nice zebras peacock.
dixon


----------



## BoomerSub

crazyklown89 said:


> Sweet shot...I noticed on the big mofo all the way to the left he seems to have some spikes on the side of his tail....what kind of pleco is that?? I thought only Adonis have spikes.


 Most of the _Psuedoacanthicus_ species develop the spikes on the sides as well.

-PK


----------



## aaron07_20

' said:


> hey Arron 07, why are you sending your critisism to people you don't know, about a fish you know nothing about, if you don't have nothing nice to say why say anything at all, ya know what I mean?.. some people Love Pleco's I know I have a couple of them,... Some albino's too...
> and they were not cheap!


 Its kind of dumb to pay that much for a fish...why buy a fish..when you can buy a snickers!?


----------



## aaron07_20

At first I didnt notice that they werent common..theres not very good lighting so you cant tell, I just noticed how the fins were different...


----------



## Lonald

aaron07_20 said:


> ' said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey Arron 07, why are you sending your critisism to people you don't know, about a fish you know nothing about, if you don't have nothing nice to say why say anything at all, ya know what I mean?.. some people Love Pleco's I know I have a couple of them,... Some albino's too...
> and they were not cheap!
> 
> 
> 
> Its kind of dumb to pay that much for a fish...why buy a fish..when you can buy a snickers!?
Click to expand...

 what the hell is that supposed to meen??
if thats your attitude about it then why do you even have any fish of your own??
I am sure you could have bought many a snickers bar with the money you have spent on fish/supplys...


----------



## Peacock

BoomerSub said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet shot...I noticed on the big mofo all the way to the left he seems to have some spikes on the side of his tail....what kind of pleco is that?? I thought only Adonis have spikes.
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the _Psuedoacanthicus_ species develop the spikes on the sides as well.
> 
> -PK
Click to expand...

 bingo, i was going to say the exact same thing but you beat me to the punch. nice work man.


----------



## Peacock

aaron07_20 said:


> ' said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey Arron 07, why are you sending your critisism to people you don't know, about a fish you know nothing about, if you don't have nothing nice to say why say anything at all, ya know what I mean?.. some people Love Pleco's I know I have a couple of them,... Some albino's too...
> and they were not cheap!
> 
> 
> 
> Its kind of dumb to pay that much for a fish...why buy a fish..when you can buy a snickers!?
Click to expand...

 your collection and tank size's explains it all..


----------



## aaron07_20

Lonald said:


> aaron07_20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ' said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey Arron 07, why are you sending your critisism to people you don't know, about a fish you know nothing about, if you don't have nothing nice to say why say anything at all, ya know what I mean?.. some people Love Pleco's I know I have a couple of them,... Some albino's too...
> and they were not cheap!
> 
> 
> 
> Its kind of dumb to pay that much for a fish...why buy a fish..when you can buy a snickers!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what the hell is that supposed to meen??
> if thats your attitude about it then why do you even have any fish of your own??
> I am sure you could have bought many a snickers bar with the money you have spent on fish/supplys...
Click to expand...

 Haha I was j/k..if you like the fish then buy it...If I had the money and the aquarium I would probably buy a discus for 50+..if you are intrested in them then buy them..


----------



## armac

aaron07_20 said:


> Lonald said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaron07_20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ' said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey Arron 07, why are you sending your critisism to people you don't know, about a fish you know nothing about, if you don't have nothing nice to say why say anything at all, ya know what I mean?.. some people Love Pleco's I know I have a couple of them,... Some albino's too...
> and they were not cheap!
> 
> 
> 
> Its kind of dumb to pay that much for a fish...why buy a fish..when you can buy a snickers!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what the hell is that supposed to meen??
> if thats your attitude about it then why do you even have any fish of your own??
> I am sure you could have bought many a snickers bar with the money you have spent on fish/supplys...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha I was j/k..if you like the fish then buy it...If I had the money and the aquarium I would probably buy a discus for 50+..if you are intrested in them then buy them..:laugh:
Click to expand...

 Maybe you should just stick to the convicts, btw Peacock nice leopardus :nod:


----------



## BoomerSub

aaron07_20 said:


> if you are intrested in them then buy them..:laugh:


 Exactly. Why do you care if Peacock likes plecos instead of discus? It's his money.

-PK


----------



## aaron07_20

I dont! I said that if he lies them enough to spend that much money on them, then buy them. I said that I would probably do the same thing with a discus or flowerhorn or something..


----------



## Lonald

aaron07_20 said:


> Lonald said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaron07_20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ' said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey Arron 07, why are you sending your critisism to people you don't know, about a fish you know nothing about, if you don't have nothing nice to say why say anything at all, ya know what I mean?.. some people Love Pleco's I know I have a couple of them,... Some albino's too...
> and they were not cheap!
> 
> 
> 
> Its kind of dumb to pay that much for a fish...why buy a fish..when you can buy a snickers!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what the hell is that supposed to meen??
> if thats your attitude about it then why do you even have any fish of your own??
> I am sure you could have bought many a snickers bar with the money you have spent on fish/supplys...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha I was j/k..if you like the fish then buy it...If I had the money and the aquarium I would probably buy a discus for 50+..if you are intrested in them then buy them..:laugh:
Click to expand...

 next time your "joking" about something drop a hint so we can tell that you are joking... like that other time you said that red devils were ugly compared to parrot fish and then a day later you said you were joking, I had no clue


----------



## aaron07_20

Lonald said:


> aaron07_20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonald said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaron07_20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ' said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey Arron 07, why are you sending your critisism to people you don't know, about a fish you know nothing about, if you don't have nothing nice to say why say anything at all, ya know what I mean?.. some people Love Pleco's I know I have a couple of them,... Some albino's too...
> and they were not cheap!
> 
> 
> 
> Its kind of dumb to pay that much for a fish...why buy a fish..when you can buy a snickers!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what the hell is that supposed to meen??
> if thats your attitude about it then why do you even have any fish of your own??
> I am sure you could have bought many a snickers bar with the money you have spent on fish/supplys...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha I was j/k..if you like the fish then buy it...If I had the money and the aquarium I would probably buy a discus for 50+..if you are intrested in them then buy them..:laugh:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> next time your "joking" about something drop a hint so we can tell that you are joking... like that other time you said that red devils were ugly compared to parrot fish and then a day later you said you were joking, I had no clue
Click to expand...


----------



## Judazzz

Nice derailing, you bunch of dumb bastards...








If it's too much too ask to respect other people's threads, please go somewhere else - no one benefits from this...

I'm sorry about this, Peacock: feel free to start a new thread if you'd like to give it another try.

This one's


----------

